# [SOLVED]Cudowna konsola

## pwsk

A więc tak. Uzywam w swoim gentoo UTF-8. Wszystko jest dobrze - wedle instrukcji instalacji systemu - skonfigurowane, a jednak nie mam ploskich znakow CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16" - na konsoli widoczne zamiast ą,ę,ł itd. sa "?" no własnie wykrzykniki(takze np w manualach). Kiedy zmienie na CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" to owszem na konsoli wszystko ok ale w midnightcomannderze nie wyświetlaja sie polskie ogonki tylko puste miejsca. X-y dzialaja poprawnie

```

 # /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.5"

```

```

emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Dec 2007 00:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amazon amd64 amr amrnb amrwb arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups daap dbus dvd dvdr dvdread encode extrafilters ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde logitech-mouse midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nemesi network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc objc++ ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection rtc scanner sdl session slang sndfile speex spell spl srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg symlink tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utf8 vcd vdr vorbis wavpack x264 xanim xcomposite xine xorg xscreensaver xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by pwsk on Tue Jan 08, 2008 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Było wielokrotnie. dodaj do use slang i przebuduj mc.

----------

## pwsk

No i właśnie tu jest problem bo "slang" w make.conf jest włączony

USE="nptl X kde qt3 sse3 opengl srt freetype pdf spell bzip2 truetype acpi nls utf8 unicode symlink slang hal dbus alsa xv 

mp3 wavpack xvmc encode sdl speex vorbis flac amr network x264 ogg sndfile bluetooth 

xine musepack vdr theora vcd dvd real xanim a52 aac daap amazon mp4 timidity mikmod gif 

javascript arts logitech-mouse xcomposite java jbig jpeg jpeg2k tiff png svg quicktime extrafilters 

xscreensaver nsplugin usb objc objc++ dvdr dvdread gtk mpeg mp2 nemesi 3dnowext ffmpeg amrnb amrwb  3dnow mmxext ssse3 scanner 

foomaticdb ppds rtc -ipv6 -dri -zeroconf"

----------

## cla

Proponuję USE="unicode slang ncurses" i emerge -va mc. Swoją drogą, flaga utf8 nie istnieje  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

a ja dodam, że zamiast utf jest unicode

----------

## pwsk

```

Proponuję USE="unicode slang ncurses" i emerge -va mc

```

Raczej nie ma takiej potrzeby bo mc jest skompilowane z flaga "ncurses" - standardowo ustawione w profilu(?).

MC jest z unicode z slang z ncurses i dziwnie sie zachowuje.

Mozliwe jest to zeby miala na to wplyw czcionka - są jakies alternatywne?

Zmienilem teraz na "lat2a-16" i konsola wyswietla poprawnie czcionke ale mc nie-moze sa jakies inne polskie czcionki?

ma ktos moze jakąs propozycje?

----------

## Arfrever

 *pwsk wrote:*   

> Zmienilem teraz na "lat2a-16" i konsola wyswietla poprawnie czcionke ale mc nie-moze sa jakies inne polskie czcionki?
> 
> ma ktos moze jakąs propozycje?

 

Możesz sprawdzić jakąś czcionkę z pakietu "media-fonts/terminus-font", przykładowo "ter-v16n". Opis tych czcionek jest zawarty w pliku "/usr/share/consolefonts/README.terminus".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Bialy

 *pwsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> ...

 

Ja mialem 

```
KEYMAP="pl2"
```

----------

## pwsk

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja mialem 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To akurat nic nie zmienia przy jednym i drugim[pl -pl2] jest tak samo  :Confused: 

----------

## pszemas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings
> 
> # UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console. 
> ...

 

UNICODE="no"

u mnie pomoglo

----------

## pwsk

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Możesz sprawdzić jakąś czcionkę z pakietu "media-fonts/terminus-font", przykładowo "ter-v16n". Opis tych czcionek jest zawarty w pliku "/usr/share/consolefonts/README.terminus".
> 
> 

 

No niestety nic to nie daje na tych czcionkach mc działa super ( tak przy okazji -fajne te fonty- Dzięki Arfrever) ale nie konsola zamiast ą jest "+-" i takie tam inne znaczki . Wygląda to jakby konsola nie miala obsługi unicode. A jeszcze jedno - to są czcionki z mapowaniem unicode?

----------

## pwsk

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UNICODE="no"
> 
> u mnie pomoglo

 

Wolałbym miec konsole z mapowaniem na unicode - o iso pomysle jak nie znajde rozwiązania. Ale Dzieki za sugestie.

----------

## Arfrever

Ustaw w "/etc/conf.d/keymaps":

```
DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pwsk

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
> 
> 

 

Dieki Arfrever poprawilo się i to znacznie, ale niby wszystko ok mc i konsola mają polskie ogonki. Nano i edit mc wyswietlaja ognki poprawnie ale np: "-" jako pytajnik. Zanim zmienilem DUMPKEYS_CHARSET na "iso-8859-2" to nano i mc - ogolnie zaden edytor nie wyswietlał poprawnie polskich znaków. teraz jak utworze nowy plik z mapowanie unicode to wyświetla go poprawnie ale pliki wcześniejsze ma jakieś problemy np z tą "-". A i jeszcze jedno MANUALE nie radzą sobie z polską czcionką. - czy raczej z unicode.

```

#/etc/man.conf

TROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c

JNROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL      /usr/bin/gtbl

# COL      /usr/bin/col

REFER      /usr/bin/refer

PIC      /usr/bin/pic

```

 Co jest nie tak - według roznych opisow powinno byc unicode.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## deyot

Też się najdłużej męczyłem z manualem przy przejściu na Unicode. Pomogło:

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -Tutf8 -c -mandoc
```

----------

## one_and_only

```
NROFF    /usr/bin/preconv | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

Oraz groff i man-pages-pl z repo Eaedificata. Inaczej nie ma szans na poprawne wyświetlanie WSZYSTKICH manuali.

----------

## SlashBeast

Be-ze-de-u-r-a.  :Smile:  Jak nie ma szans? Można to chociaż by zrobić iconvem, i w locie bedzie enkodować manuale na utf.

----------

## pwsk

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NROFF    /usr/bin/preconv
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety one_and_only jeśli ktoś posiada Groff < 1.20 to nie posiada preprocesora "preconv".

Zastosowałem się do sugestii deyot'a:

 *deyot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -Tutf8 -c -mandoc
> ```
> ...

 

Wszystko smiga nawet sprawnie. A tak w ogóle to "-Tutf8" nie jest ignorowane? Przynajmniej tak piszą w manualu:) - nic nie piszą o "-mlatin2". Ale działa i to bez -Tutf8!

Co do propzycji od SlashBeast: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Można to chociaż by zrobić iconvem, i w locie bedzie enkodować manuale na utf.

 

Zrobilem tak:

```
NROFF        /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -mandoc -c | iconv -f iso-8859-2 -t utf8

```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-634439.html

Też działa! :Smile:  - rożnicy między jednym a drugim rozwiązaniem nie widać - pod jednym warunkiem:

Usunąłem katalogi 

```
/usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8

/usr/share/man/pl.UTF-8

```

W przeciwnym wypadku np:

```
man emerge - Wyświetlalo same krzaki|

w obydwu przypadkach:)

man man /usr/share/man/pl/man1/emerge.1.bz2 -wyświetlalo poprawnie|

```

Dlaczego manuale z katalogu ../../man/pl_PL.UTF-8 nie są poprawnie wyświetane ???? -wygląda to jakby tekst sformatowany na utf-8 wyświetlić w edytorze z kodowaniem iso-8859-2 - podwójna konwersja ?

Nawet jak zmienie to jak pisze w dokumentacji :

```
NROFF        /usr/bin/nroff  -mandoc -c
```

to i tak gdy:

```
../../man/pl_PL.UTF-8
```

Wyświetlają się krzaki.

================================================

A w przypadku gdy documentu nie ma  np:

```
man nvidia
```

```
Nie ma strony podr�cznika dla nvidia
```

Nie chodzi mi o to ze go nie ma tylko o to ze jest.. ale ten ....... pytajnik zamiast ę. o co chodzi? 

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3  USE="nls" 0 k
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20051024  0 kB
```

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.Last edited by pwsk on Fri Jan 04, 2008 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> Niestety one_and_only jeśli ktoś posiada Groff < 1.20 to nie posiada preprocesora "preconv".

 

Dlatego napisałem, że trzeba groffa z repozytorium Eaedificata, gdzie jest wersja obsługująca UTF. Oraz polskie manuale z flagą UTF, która powoduje, że wszytkie manuale podczas emergowania przekodowywane są do UTF.

 *Quote:*   

> Można to chociaż by zrobić iconvem, i w locie bedzie enkodować manuale na utf.

 

Ale jak ma się manuale z portage, to część jest w UTF a część w ISO. A iconv chyba potrzebuje zarówno kodowanie wejściowe jak i wyjściowe?

----------

## SlashBeast

pwsk Naucz się edytować posty bo nie pierwszy raz już widze, jak masz kilka swoich postów jeden pod drugim. W przeciwnym wypadku lokalna hiszpańska inkwizycja Cię dopadnie.

----------

## pwsk

Faktycznie w jednym poście  wygładało by to lepiej  :Smile: . Ale nie zawsze - wedle zasady "jedno pytanie-jeden post" Za uwagę dzięki Slash Beast:).

A wracając do tematu co z tym pytajnikiem - oznacza to ze moje man-pages-pl nie komunikuje sie ze mną używajac kodowania utf8.(repozytorium może kiedyś)

DZieki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## Arfrever

 *pwsk wrote:*   

> A w przypadku gdy documentu nie ma  np:
> 
> ```
> man nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

To dlatego, że `man` nie używa funkcji gettext(), ale jakiś prymitywny, swoisty system parsowania translacji.

Łatka:

```
--- sys-apps/man/man-1.6f.ebuild

+++ sys-apps/man/man-1.6f.ebuild

@@ -11,10 +11,11 @@

 LICENSE="GPL-2"

 SLOT="0"

 KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~sparc-fbsd ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

-IUSE="nls"

+IUSE="nls unicode"

 

-DEPEND="nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )"

-DEPEND=">=sys-apps/groff-1.18

+DEPEND="nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

+       unicode? ( virtual/libiconv )"

+RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/groff-1.18

        !sys-apps/man-db"

 PROVIDE="virtual/man"

 

@@ -39,6 +40,23 @@

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/man-1.6e-headers.patch

 

        strip-linguas $(eval $(grep ^LANGUAGES= configure) ; echo ${LANGUAGES//,/ })

+

+       if use unicode ; then

+               elog "Converting various files to UTF-8"

+               local lingua encoding manual

+               for lingua in msgs/mess.*.codeset ; do

+                       lingua="$(echo ${lingua} | sed -e 's:msgs/mess\.\(.*\)\.codeset:\1:')"

+                       encoding="$(sed -ne 's/$ codeset=\(.*\)/\1/p' msgs/mess.${lingua}.codeset)"

+                       iconv -f ${encoding} -t UTF-8 -o msgs/mess.${lingua}.UTF-8 msgs/mess.${lingua} || die "iconv msgs/mess.${lingua} failed"

+                       mv -f msgs/mess.${lingua}.UTF-8 msgs/mess.${lingua} || die "Moving msgs/mess.${lingua}.UTF-8 to msgs/mess.${lingua} failed"

+                       if [[ -d man/${lingua} ]] ; then

+                               for manual in man/${lingua}/*.man ; do

+                                       iconv -f ${encoding} -t UTF-8 -o ${manual}.UTF-8 ${manual} || die "iconv ${manual} failed"

+                                       mv -f ${manual}.UTF-8 ${manual} || die "Moving ${manual}.UTF-8 to ${manual} failed"

+                               done

+                       fi

+               done

+       fi

 }

 

 src_compile() {

```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pwsk

Spoko:) To już chyba wole pobawić się repozytorium ..hehe. Ale z ciekawości podjołem sie próby edycji ebuilda(repozytorium pużniej) 

```
grymas przemo # emerge -av man

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  Y!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/sys-apps/man/man-1.6e-r3.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 4478

!!! Expected: 3556

    a

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "man" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Istnieje jakiś sposob na odmaskowanie tegoż "cuda" pliczek ../../package.unmask na nic się tu nie zdaje - albo o tym nie wiem.

A tak w ogóle to przy takiej kombinacji bede musial to robic za każdym emerge --sync ; tak czy siak overlay:)

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> Istnieje jakiś sposob na odmaskowanie tegoż "cuda" pliczek ../../package.unmask na nic się tu nie zdaje - albo o tym nie wiem.

 

Po prostu po edycji pliku nie zgadza się checksum, musisz go wygenerować na nowo:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/man/man-1.6e-r3.ebuild digest
```

Tyle, że tak przerobione ebuildy lepiej sobie wrzucić do jakiegoś folderu "local" wymienionego w /etc/make.conf - inaczej podczas synchronizacji przywrócona zostanie oryginalna wersja.Last edited by one_and_only on Tue Jan 08, 2008 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Zedytowales to sie czeksuma nie zgadza.

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/man/man-1.6e-r3.ebuild digest
```

 i bedzie ok.  :Smile: 

----------

## pwsk

Jeżeli obydwaj tak piszecie to tak musi byc:) i Tak Jest! Działa.

```
grymas przemo # man nvidia

Nie ma strony podręcznika dla nvidia
```

Dzięki WSZYSTKIM za pomoc i myślę że to chyba koniec tematu.

----------

## KotBehemot

Dzieki dziala aczkolwiek patch jest popsuty albo bledny musialem go nieco poprawic:-)

----------

